# Sammy Guevara is the New TNT Champion! Ends Miro's Undefeated Streak



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I like Sammy, it was a really cool moment.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Miro should have stayed with the title until the end of next year, and def not lost to someone significantly smaller than him SMH.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Miro is one of my favorite parts of Dynamite and I think him having the TNT title sort of holds him back from having big matches with Kenny Omega, Jon Moxley, Bryan Danielson, CM Punk etc.

IMO this is a step up the card for both guys.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Bobby Fish first challenger!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ockap said:


> Miro should have stayed with the title until the end of next year, and def not lost to someone significantly smaller than him SMH.


End of next year 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sammy definitely deserves it but I hope Miro gets it back at Full Gear.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I think the belt elevates Sammy so he needs it more. Miro can feud with Black, and that feud doesn’t need a belt to be a big time feud of 2 monsters


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

Good for Sammy as it helps elevate him. It also frees up Miro to move into the world title scene.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sammy having the title is cool - he's one of the guys I'm cool with taking the title off Miro. 

Should've done a better job building up to it, and title change should've been at a PPV. They could've spent the next month working towards that. Even though the story does start back to the first Fuego match, it should've had more time to develop as a Miro vs. Sammy story off that, and a proper monster vs. underdog dynamic. It felt like they rushed it to this show. Plus Miro could've had a longer run too anyway. 

At least Fuego did interfere so Miro can at least fall back on that.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sammy is a perfect tnt champ. Charisma, he's flashy, and he seems like a good dude.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good win for Sammy, Bobby Fish being the first challenger is underwhelming.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Let’s get that TNT title defended on dynamite weekly.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

How much Fish could Bobby Fish fry..


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

further proof TK has no fucking clue what hes doing


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

Congratulations to his fans


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

At the start I didnt want Miro losing, but if he was to lose … I am happy it’s Sammy.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm gonna say I have to disagree. Miro losing to a guy like Guevara makes him look pretty bad in my opinion.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm gonna say I have to disagree. Miro losing to a guy like Guevara makes him look pretty bad in my opinion.


Why?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Have to remember, Sammy was the Robin to Jericho's Batman, he had to get gold eventually

I like how MJF set him up for it too with his promo. That's VERY smart of AEW. Ironically, MJF also buried himself as now two of the four pillars have titles and that does not include him


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I was legit screaming and clapping for Sammy. I LOVE watching new stars be made, and this was EXACTLY how the TNT title should be used. Miro has felt like a world champion for 6 months or whatever, and now he goes into the World title picture while Sammy now becomes a larger feature on the show.

Loved it.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Eh. Guevara has such a naturally smarmy face and voice so to me he's odd as a babyface. Never cared for him much anyway to be honest. Miro is far more entertaining to me than Sammy ever has been.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I don’t think miro looked bad by losing, wasn’t his weakness the ddt?, not only sammy landed it, he then went with his finisher and then an overkill.

Miro lost like a proper champ and I still think he is a beast.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

grecefar said:


> I don’t think miro looked bad by losing, wasn’t his weakness the ddt?, not only sammy landed it, he then went with his finisher and then an overkill.
> 
> Miro lost like a proper champ and I still think he is a beast.


And isn’t that the whole point of having these David for Goliath matches? Miro has been built to be an undefeated killer.If you’re going to beat him, beat him with a guy that has name value and is a future star of the company. It’s one hell of a rub for Sammy and does not harm Miro at all. Miro will come back the same monster looking for blood and it will be glorious.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Never understood why anyone likes Sammy. Sure, he can wrestle but anybody can wrestle nowadays. He just doesn't have a presence or personality that makes me want to watch. Miro has far more star power. It's just the TNT title, but I feel like Miro should have held it longer


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wouldn’t surprise me if Miro gets a world title shot within the next year.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Meh....not going to complain but not happy either. As long as Miro looked good in defeat I guess I'm cool with it, Sammy isn't terrible or anything I just kinda wish it was someone else to de-strap Miro, like Hangman or something.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This was brilliant! I was so shocked

TK showing again that the young guys won’t be left behind

and Miro looked strong in defeat - his own temper did him in


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Joe Gill said:


> further proof TK has no fucking clue what hes doing


Further proof that you don't either.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

grecefar said:


> I don’t think miro looked bad by losing, wasn’t his weakness the ddt?, not only sammy landed it, he then went with his finisher and then an overkill.
> 
> Miro lost like a proper champ and I still think he is a beast.


They've been building up Miro's weakness for weeks. This was very smartly done, especially with Fuego getting involved. I like when things in wrestling, or any story based show, make sense


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

I love it ..Sammy definitely deserves a title run and good seeing a hoke grown aew guy go over a former wwe guy. .and we can agree the tnt title feels like a big deal


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Thank God. Miro's a fucking bore. Sammy will be a much better champion.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

It is 100% the right move. Miro is going to be a beast and have many good feuds going forward with or without the title. He did his job by making the title a bigger deal after each defense and then by dropping it to one of the companies top young talents. This is how it is suppose to work.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

There mere fact that people are saying "Miro shouldn't have dropped it" says so much about the value of the TNT Title.

It's important. It actually matters, and the way the crowd popped, it mattered to them, too. Way to go, AEW.


----------



## johnny Johnson (Sep 17, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Love his flips and kicks my favorite high flyer


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

meh.....


Sad Panda said:


> Why?


Because Guevara looks like a Tigerbeat coverboy and not a wrestler. 

But thus the age old problem.

Tale as old as time.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Finally, one of AEW own young talent becomes champion. Congrats Sammy, well deserved.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Fuck! I forgot AEW was today and this was the first thing I saw, lmao. Spoiled myself.

Grats to Sammy! It kind of seems out of no where and I feel like Miro's loss should have been grander, but at the same time I kind of like that a loss can just.. happen? Ya know?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

If you think about "the four" that MJF mentioned. Darby was a TNT champ, is best buds with an icon Sting, and wrestled CM FREAKING PUNK on the biggest PPV ever

Jungle Boy has been hanging out with Hall of Famers like Christian and BRYAN FREAKING DANIELSON. He's also has one of the most popular theme songs in AEW

MJF has three wins over a GOAT in Jericho, however lame those wins have been, and is a big faction with Tully Blanchard

Sammy needed to become newsworthy. Since leaving the Inner Circle (or at least not really being seen with them much anymore), he hasn't had much going on and has been falling behind his peers. I hope this is the start of good things for him


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

looks like a lot of (s)marks are happy.

ratings are gonna be significantly lower than they were last week. it's not a good look for sammy. i don't think he is ready either.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

P Thriller said:


> Never understood why anyone likes Sammy. Sure, he can wrestle but anybody can wrestle nowadays. He just doesn't have a presence or personality that makes me want to watch. Miro has far more star power. It's just the TNT title, but I feel like Miro should have held it longer


Sammy represents what WWE doesn't know how to do anymore. He's been built up properly. AEW fans know everything about Sammy. We know who his friends are (Fuego, Inner Circle), we saw him propose to his girlfriend on TV, we know who his mentor is (Jericho), we know who he hates (MJF, Sean Spears), we know his story, and we've seen him have memorable moments (the classic meme of him running from the golf cart)

People like Sammy because AEW has invested time and energy into him. They MADE us like him. That's what smart, well run, wrestling companies do.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Very well deserved. Sammy will do a great job with the belt. I'm curious to see where Miro goes next.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

@SAMCRO we made it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This was brilliant! I was so shocked
> 
> TK showing again that the young guys won’t be left behind
> 
> and Miro looked strong in defeat - his own temper did him in


Miro looked great in defeat, and he really put over Sammy. Props to him for that, and he will be rewarded with a push up the card. Everyone wins from that title change.

Genuinely great booking.


Botchy SinCara said:


> I love it ..Sammy definitely deserves a title run and good seeing a hoke grown aew guy go over a former wwe guy. .and we can agree the tnt title feels like a big deal


Miro’s reign is the first time I have felt like the TNT title was a big deal, because HE was a big deal and was built like such a fucking beast. That win felt like what I imagine Eddie Guerrero beating Brock must have felt like. (I quit watching wrestling when WCW sold)


Arkham258 said:


> If you think about "the four" that MJF mentioned. Darby was a TNT champ, is best buds with an icon Sting, and wrestled CM FREAKING PUNK on the biggest PPV ever
> 
> Jungle Boy has been hanging out with Hall of Famers like Christian and BRYAN FREAKING DANIELSON. He's also has one of the most popular theme songs in AEW
> 
> ...


Great post and gotta give props to TK, Cody, Jericho, Kenny, Bucks, and all others involved in the creative processes for these 4 guys.

They have crafted believable characters who NOW also have depth and history.



Arkham258 said:


> Sammy represents what WWE doesn't know how to do anymore. He's been built up properly. AEW fans know everything about Sammy. We know who his friends are (Fuego, Inner Circle), we saw him propose to his girlfriend on TV, we know who his mentor is (Jericho), we know who he hates (MJF, Sean Spears), we know his story, and we've seen him have memorable moments (the classic meme of him running from the golf cart)
> 
> People like Sammy because AEW has invested time and energy into him. They MADE us like him. That's what smart, well run, wrestling companies do.


This is such a great fucking post. Long-term storytelling is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

TonySirico said:


> looks like a lot of (s)marks are happy.
> 
> ratings are gonna be significantly lower than they were last week. it's not a good look for sammy. i don't think he is ready either.


Tony Sirico deserves better.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Upstart474 said:


> Finally, one of AEW own young talent becomes champion. Congrats Sammy, well deserved.


Darby was champ


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Arkham258 said:


> Sammy represents what WWE doesn't know how to do anymore. He's been built up properly. AEW fans know everything about Sammy. We know who his friends are (Fuego, Inner Circle), we saw him propose to his girlfriend on TV, we know who his mentor is (Jericho), we know who he hates (MJF, Sean Spears), we know his story, and we've seen him have memorable moments (the classic meme of him running from the golf cart)
> 
> People like Sammy because AEW has invested time and energy into him. They MADE us like him. That's what smart, well run, wrestling companies do.


and never forget - this was the guy that started as a doofus with a panda head

his whole arc has been great


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Joe Gill said:


> further proof TK has no fucking clue what hes doing


not sure if ignorant or family tree doesnt fork


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> I think the belt elevates Sammy so he needs it more. Miro can feud with Black, and that feud doesn’t need a belt to be a big time feud of 2 monsters


He's certainly not dropping straight into that feud. If they did, they'd be idiots. If they want to go with that storyline, that needs months of build.

Could be really cool if done well though..


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and never forget - this was the guy that started as a doofus with a panda head
> 
> his whole arc has been great


It’s going to be fun looking back and remembering all of these guys when… For me, I ONLY watched once they aired the first episode of Dynamite, so the first episode was my initial time seeing any of these guys. I didn’t start any YouTube deep-dive until week 2 or 3.

So, my “Remember when…” stories will be:

Remember when they were limping Darby into dumb shit with Janela and Havoc, leaving ol’ bdon screaming at his TV to “keep the cool facepaint guy away from the eye shadow guy as the characters are far too similar!”

Remember when MJF looked like a bumbling dolt, carrying Cody’s bags, and just seemed so meh?

Remember when Jungle Boy showed up with the badass Kane looking dinosaur but had the fucking geek kid with him that made you nearly turn off the TV?

Remember when Sammy came out wearing a fucking Panda head on that debut episode, making the entire modern wrestling world look so fucking stupid you were embarrassed to be giving AEW a chance?



All of that, and slowly but surely, they crafted 4 fucking stars that have shared history with each other, with legends, and have not been pitted against each other on a weekly basis, so there is soooo many stories waiting to be told.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Ockap said:


> Miro should have stayed with the title until the end of next year, and def not lost to someone significantly smaller than him SMH.


Keep it till end of next year, he got no reaction on his way to the ring tonight till he got on the turnbuckle and started waving his arms 😅

It was time for him to drop it and move on


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Miro made the TNT title into a great stepping stone. Best champ yet.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I agree, Sammy Guevara was the right guy to beat Miro!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

GNKenny said:


> Eh. Guevara has such a naturally smarmy face and voice so to me he's odd as a babyface. Never cared for him much anyway to be honest. Miro is far more entertaining to me than Sammy ever has been.


Check out several months worth of Sammy's vlog. Dude is a natural babyface irl, but can very easily turn heel if needed.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

GL said:


> meh.....
> 
> Because Guevara looks like a Tigerbeat coverboy and not a wrestler.
> 
> ...


... Beauty and the beast?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

After Cole beat Jungle Boy I was thinking it´s cool that they give the originals these high-profile matches and make them look strong in losses, but at some point they have to get some wins or they lose all their credibility, so this was a much needed win/decision. Also a fairly clean win by Sammy. Job well done.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ElTerrible said:


> After Cole beat Jungle Boy I was thinking it´s cool that they give the originals these high-profile matches and make them look strong in losses, but at some point they have to get some wins or they lose all their credibility, so this was a much needed win/decision. Also a fairly clean win by Sammy. Job well done.


Jungle Boy is the ultimate babyface in the company. Darby is great and all, but Jungle Boy is as whitemeat, “golly gee” good guy as a young Sting.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm glad they pulled the trigger on Sammy. I don't think Miro was hurt too much. Sammy deserves a bigger spotlight.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

So the bland guy, who thinks sticking his tongue out is a gimmick, is the TNT champ. 
Poor Miro.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm willing to give Sammy a chance but I can't get behind him because he's not that good on the mic. Improve that and I'll like him.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Big fan of Sammy. Couldn't be happier about this.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Stupid and terrible booking, they have done sod all in building up sammy's momentum, they have barely featured the lead up to this match in dynamite and has mostly been stuck on the low rent rampage show and ending one of the few good things booked right in miro undefeated dominant run in such fashion was a hugely underwhelming moment, they were onto something good with miro and completely wasted it in favour of typical aew hotshot booking.

Tk really does have some grudge against big guys and loves himself lightweight looking dudes that will create a ceiling for the aew product


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

The crowd wasn’t even hot for the match and they gave him the win. You have a guy who reinvented himself in Miro. Someone who could’ve elevated someone else like say Brian Cage and they give it to Sammy instead. Tony Khan doesn’t know how to book.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I´m actually interested in what they do with Miro now. Taking the belt off of Sammy again on the next PPV seems like a lame thing to do. Elevating Miro to the main event maybe is too soon?! So he needs 1 or 2 feuds where he can "rebuild" himself. Lets see what TK chooses. 

Generally no issue with Sammy being the champion and it was always bad for Miro to lose to someone smaller and already in AEW. But it is what it is.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm freaking ecstatic, i've been saying i wanted Sammy to be the one to dethrone Miro and take the TNT title for a long time, so happy it actually happened.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

small guy goes over big guy...the story of AEW


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Sammy is a perfect tnt champ. Charisma, he's flashy, and he seems like a good dude.


Such a good dude he jokes about rape...


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> 3rrss
> Why?


I wanted Miro to be AEW's Brock at some point. He just got beat by the Gen Z kid nextdoor who makes youtube vlogs for a living.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I liked Sammy Guevara anyway. After watching the match I like him even more, so I'm very happy to see him win.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

They really hoed us huh 😢

Just when we were starting to like him they give us samuel and more boring circle instead


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

TheDraw said:


> I wanted Miro to be AEW's Brock at some point. He just got beat by the Gen Z kid nextdoor who makes youtube vlogs for a living.


So you just wanted Miro to win forever with no real direction? That’s cool.
And the “gen z kid who makes YouTube vlogs” has quite a following, and was earlier in the show named one of the pillars of AEW by the biggest heel in the company.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Happy!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh btw you all remember who did not lose to Sammy Guevara at DoN?










Gotta hand it to AEW that will be a pretty smooth transition back to the Sabian/Miro angle. Sabian should come out with the paperbag over his head next Wednesday and say how he´d wear this over his head, if he ever lost to Sammy Guevara. And he got another paperbag for his ugly wife Lana. Perfect little feud to keep Miro busy before starting his main event push.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443395203616882693
> 
> So happy for my boy Sammy, he deserved that shit for sure. Had a feeling it was Guevara's night, but I'm sure there are people who feel like Miro should have reigned a little longer. I thought pulling the trigger on Sammy was the right move. I'd love to see a rematch between the two with an extra 5-8 minutes next time.


*The right decision was made and the right story was told. Miro was built up as a strong monster to make Sammy the new Star Babyface and it was executed properly. *


----------



## Jericolcaholic (Jul 26, 2021)

wrasslin_casual said:


> small guy goes over big guy...the story of AEW


That big guy was 15-0...
Aew is super heel heavy, they needed to elevate more baby faces until cole turns.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Am I allowed to vote for both options in a poll?

Sammy was the right guy but this didn't feel like the right time for me should have built a bigger feud at a later date in my personal opinion


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Doing so on a random Dynamite in their first match vs each other was really dumb. Build to it, rather than having the beast Miro get slayed so easily and so drama free.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sammy as champ is fine. Sammy as champ after 14 days of build on a random episode of Dynamite is not good booking


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd say this has been longer in the making and definitely planned, but more subtle.

Sammy is Fuego's best friend and that has been played up a lot.


Miro beat Fuego on 8/13, Sammy and Tony Khan came out after and gave him a contract
Miro took Fuego's mask and embarrassed him on 8/28
Miro beat Fuego again and took his car on 9/17, Sammy ran out to save
Miro destroyed Sammy and Fuego on 9/24 during Sammy's cue card segment
Sammy beat Miro for the belt with Fuego's help on 9/29

A Sammy/Fuego vs. Miro/? tag match somewhere in there would've helped build it up more, but Miro's only ally was someone he sent to hospital earlier this year.

Sammy has rarely had a run of weekly matches in AEW so this is his chance, starting with Bobby Fish next(?) week. I'd love to see him do something similar to the open challenge concept Cody did and take on guys from inside and outside of AEW. That's how Kingston and Starks got their AEW deals.

Have a sneaking suspicion Adam Cole could be the guy who takes the TNT title from him whenever.


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> How much Fish could Bobby Fish fry..


if Bobby fish could fry fish?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I would have liked Miro to hold onto the championship for a bit longer but the reign really did a lot for him and he can move onto bigger and better things/matches. I've no problem with Sammy winning, I'm looking forward to his reign as he'll have many solid title defenses. It was a great moment for him, it was well deserved.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I was sure of Miro retaining the title.. damn that was surprising. Even Rochester didn't expect a title change. 

Ofcourse Sammy deserves it but I wonder where they go now. Miro probably takes it back full gear?.. there's no way this feud is over with one match. They can do alot more with these two.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I’ve not watched the match but this result is bittersweet for me:

Miro should’ve not been beaten 1v1 on a random dynamite by a guy way smaller than him who hasn’t really achieved many credible scalps, if any, as a singles wrestler. They could’ve protected Miro by having him lose in a multi-man ladder match on PPV where he becomes pre-occupied by another quality talent (e.g. Pac/black) and this gives him a natural route to move out of TNT scene into the AEW title scene via a big feud. If the idea is now to push Miro in AEW title scene then it’s poor booking but he’s just shown he can’t cut it in the TNT title scene so why should I believe that he can do it in the title scene.

On the flip side, the TNT title is now where it belongs again. On a young, homegrown, athletic guy, who can have aswesome matches with other young, homegrown athletic guys (Darby, JB, MJF, Starks etc). Then as each guy gets more over than the TNT title scene you promote them to the AEW title scene and any who don’t get over can remain where they are.

Sammy vs JB/Darby/MJF/Starks are all PPV quality feuds.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Good move!! It benefits both Sammy and Miro. Sammy got a title, but Miro lost nothing, he can regain it or move to the next level


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm glad Miroslav lost. Hopefully he will be taking up less time on my tv now. And Sammy has been growing on me.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Isn’t this wrestling 101? Monster heel runs through competition, star baby face gets the rub and beats monster heel?

Miro is a made man, he leaves the TNT championship as credible as it’s ever been and his character as bullet proof as you can get.

And this was far from hot shot booking to put the title on Sammy. They’ve been foreshadowing this angle for about a month, and everything came together in one match to finally slay the monster. It all started with Fuego, we then found out that the one kryptonite was the neck in which the tornado DDT maneuver emphasized.

You then get the promo this evening where MJF, while obviously putting himself over, he named the four pillars of AEW, with Sammy being one of them.

This is how you protect the present and enhance the future all at the same time. Brilliant booking, and it helps create a legit star in Sammy Guevara.

It also allows Miro to lick his wounds, be with his flexible wife and either come back for redemption, or move on to bigger things potentially.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

bdon said:


> Miro made the TNT title into a great stepping stone. Best champ yet.


he never had one significant title defense and won the title against a guy 1/3 his size due to interference


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

My gut feeling is that it was the wrong call. The feud wasn't hot, with Feugo being Sammy's proxy for most of it, and I just don't think Sammy's ready - in the ring or on the mic. I don't buy that he could beat Miro, when Eddie, Darby and Archer couldn't.

This is why there should be a super junior belt, for guys like Sammy and Jungle Boy to hold a belt.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The right decision was made and the right story was told. Miro was built up as a strong monster to make Sammy the new Star Babyface and it was executed properly. *


Seems pretty simple, don’t it?


Hitman1987 said:


> I’ve not watched the match but this result is bittersweet for me:
> 
> Miro should’ve not been beaten 1v1 on a random dynamite by a guy way smaller than him who hasn’t really achieved many credible scalps, if any, as a singles wrestler. They could’ve protected Miro by having him lose in a multi-man ladder match on PPV where he becomes pre-occupied by another quality talent (e.g. Pac/black) and this gives him a natural route to move out of TNT scene into the AEW title scene via a big feud. If the idea is now to push Miro in AEW title scene then it’s poor booking but he’s just shown he can’t cut it in the TNT title scene so why should I believe that he can do it in the title scene.
> 
> ...


I liked doing it here. This episode may as well have been called “The Four Pillars” as this was free advertising to all of these new fans who are showing up late to the game by following Punk, Cole, and Bryan.

Assuming they watched for the first time last week, those fans were shown the very best of Kenny Omega, shown what Sting is up to these days while introducing Darby, Cody and Black’s stuff, etc. And if this were a more weekly/regular tv show, it would fit right in as a bit of a backstory filled episode introducing these new characters and/or filling in the gaps that tell the audience who they are, what they’re about, and why they should care.

These two weeks felt like nearly perfect, episodic television storytelling. Get your stars out front, inform us of the ancillary characters, and make us care about those we don’t already know.

Right now, live TV is free advertising for picking up and keeping new fans, IMO.



And for those complaining this should have been booked in a bigger feud, then I have to ask you when has a TNT Title change ever been really booked in a larger feud? Brodie and Cody lasted all of about 2 months, and that is Cody fucking rHHHodes. Cody and Darby was not a big time feud. Darby and Miro was, what? a 2-3 week buildup and part of Darby’s weekly challenges?

The fact you now believe the TNT title, that is and has always been more about creating a way for guys to pickup wins on TV, now deserves big elaborate feuds says it all about what Miro done in elevating the prestige of that title.

Props to AEW.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Seems pretty simple, don’t it?
> 
> I liked doing it here. This episode may as well have been called “The Four Pillars” as this was free advertising to all of these new fans who are showing up late to the game by following Punk, Cole, and Bryan.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you’re saying with regards to last week being “Here’s the guys you know wrestling some of our top guys” and this week being “Here’s the guys you may not know that will be the future” and I think it’s a good approach.

I just think if the idea is to remove Miro from the TNT title scene, to bring the title down the card a bit and push Miro up the card a bit, then I think having Sammy beat him 1v1 wasn’t really a good way of protecting Miro in defeat.

There are plenty of main event matches/feuds left in Miro (Miro vs Mox/Pac/Black/Cody/Kenny/DB/Punk etc) so I’m pretty sure that’s their plan but I think they went about it the wrong way.

That aside, I think Sammy is awesome and pushing the TNT title scene like a new x-division is money.

Imagine a fatal 4 way ladder match for TNT between between Sammy, Darby, JB and MJF. It would be awesome.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

That little worm beating Miro is less realistic than having a wrestler be possessed by a demon only for the rope to break.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't tell me AEW is signing Bobby Fish' injury proned ass, please tell me this is just a one off thing where he does a match and leaves. Dude is useless as a singles wrestler and he can't stay healthy to save his life, no charisma, broken down and gets injured everytime he moves, this a stupid signing if they actually signed him.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Forum Dud said:


> That little worm beating Miro is less realistic than having a wrestler be possessed by a demon only for the rope to break.


Sounds like wrestling isn’t for you then.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I agree with what you’re saying with regards to last week being “Here’s the guys you know wrestling some of our top guys” and this week being “Here’s the guys you may not know that will be the future” and I think it’s a good approach.
> 
> I just think if the idea is to remove Miro from the TNT title scene, to bring the title down the card a bit and push Miro up the card a bit, then I think having Sammy beat him 1v1 wasn’t really a good way of protecting Miro in defeat.
> 
> ...


Ah. I didn’t feel like the loss hurt him. His anger got the best of him in ripping away the turnbuckle pads which we also saw vs Eddie Kingston in a match that Kingston had won if you remember, but the ref was slow on the count. So, Miro’s anger opened an opportunity for Sammy, as did Fuego coming to the ring and dancing like an idiot to get Miro’s attention. Follow that up with a Tornado DDT which we know from Fuego is the move that showed Miro’s weakness to Kingston, and a GTH that rocks the head and neck then the 630, because fuck it, he’s a babyface and makes for a cool visual for the fans.

I loved it. I was geeking the fuck out, and I find the story that has been told for beating Miro via 3 different characters to be as credible as they come.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It was the right moment with a cool feel good story attached. 

Itd been cliché and very WWE to have Fuego del Sol beat Miro for the feel good moment before dropping it back to him, so it was cool for his friend Sammy, one of the four pillars as built up earlier in the show to be the one to take it. 

In all honesty, over the last month or so I felt Miro elevated himself above the belt, he became bigger than it. It will be very interesting to see where he goes from here.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Sad Panda said:


> Sounds like wrestling isn’t for you then.


Because I didn't like the outcome of one match wrestling isn't for me? What the fuck 😂.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think one of the best things about Miro's run is that it demonstrated an ingenious way to book the downfall of a monster wrestler. 

At the start of his run he was unstoppable. But slowly his opponents started to figure out that you can at least stun him by attacking his neck.

By the time Fuego came around it was open knowledge in the locker room that Miro's neck was his Achilles' heel. It still took several more tries, but eventually Miro couldn't withstand so many consecutive competitors targeting his weakness and he fell.

It still protects him as a monster since it took multiple fighters multiple attempts to figure out the single strategy that could successfully bring him down.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Forum Dud said:


> Because I didn't like the outcome of one match wrestling isn't for me? What the fuck 😂.


It just seems like you have a tough time suspending your belief while watching the product, which is obviously a pretty big aspect of watching professional wrestling, no? 

It’s like when the “little worm” Bret Hart beat Yoko back in 94… it should conceivably never happen, but… it’s professional wrestling. Just a thought. 

I apologize for saying maybe it’s not for you. I just get tired of the size queens on this board. I thought we left that shit back in 1990 when work rate and persona started to trump bench press reps.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Sad Panda said:


> It just seems like you have a tough time suspending your belief while watching the product, which is obviously a pretty big aspect of watching professional wrestling, no?
> 
> It’s like when the “little worm” Bret Hart beat Yoko back in 94… it should conceivably never happen, but… it’s professional wrestling. Just a thought.
> 
> I apologize for saying maybe it’s not for you. I just get tired of the size queens on this board. I thought we left that shit back in 1990 when work rate and persona started to trump bench press reps.


In general I don't have an issue with smaller guys beating bigger guys. AJ Styles is somebody for example who more often than not choreographs his matches in a way that makes you believe he can beat people of a bigger size to him and has done so for 20 odd years. 

Seeing Sammy Guevara hit a Spanish Fly out of nowhere on a guy Miros size, a top rope diamond cutter which looked like it would hurt him more than Miro and then a 630 to get a win after a feud that's based on Miro hurting his friend over the course of a couple of weeks is not it for me. I'd argue it hurts an undefeated beast like Miro far more than it does anything for Sammy Guevara, who realistically isn't going to use the title to catapult himself to the next level given the amount of talent and names ahead of him. 

I hope I'm wrong for Miro's sake. It would suck for him if he gets lost in the shuffle now for the sake of a moment.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Ah. I didn’t feel like the loss hurt him. His anger got the best of him in ripping away the turnbuckle pads which we also saw vs Eddie Kingston in a match that Kingston had won if you remember, but the ref was slow on the count. So, Miro’s anger opened an opportunity for Sammy, as did Fuego coming to the ring and dancing like an idiot to get Miro’s attention. Follow that up with a Tornado DDT which we know from Fuego is the move that showed Miro’s weakness to Kingston, and a GTH that rocks the head and neck then the 630, because fuck it, he’s a babyface and makes for a cool visual for the fans.
> 
> I loved it. I was geeking the fuck out, and I find the story that has been told for beating Miro via 3 different characters to be as credible as they come.


I agree with you that the story makes sense and was booked well with a consistent Achilles heel through 3 different feuds. I just don’t think that finish was a good idea if the idea is to push Miro up the card.

To me, instead of being an unstoppable beast, Miro is a guy who can be overcome by anybody equal to or above Sammy (which is a lot of people) by using a non-finisher (tornado DDT).

I haven’t watched the match so can’t give a true review, but had Fuego come down and hit Miro over the head with a chair, and then Sammy hit the tornado DDT, GTH and 630 then it would’ve been fine, but without that initial foreign object, I just see it as a lot of people being able to beat Miro using a generic move and a standard formula. 

That’s fine if he remains in the TNT scene as a beatable monster, but if he now moves up the card and starts facing off with guys like Mox, Kenny, DB, Punk etc who are better, more experienced wrestlers than Sammy then you would think that Miro would get beat by all of them quite easily.

In short, it’s a bit like superman having an Achilles heel of kryptonite, but instead of it being a rare commodity like kryptonite, it’s something like Pepsi which anybody can get their hands on and makes Superman less unbeatable.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Forum Dud said:


> In general I don't have an issue with smaller guys beating bigger guys. AJ Styles is somebody for example who more often than not choreographs his matches in a way that makes you believe he can beat people of a bigger size to him and has done so for 20 odd years.
> 
> Seeing Sammy Guevara hit a Spanish Fly out of nowhere on a guy Miros size, a top rope diamond cutter which looked like it would hurt him more than Miro and then a 630 to get a win after a feud that's based on Miro hurting his friend over the course of a couple of weeks is not it for me. I'd argue it hurts an undefeated beast like Miro far more than it does anything for Sammy Guevara, who realistically isn't going to use the title to catapult himself to the next level given the amount of talent and names ahead of him.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong for Miro's sake. It would suck for him if he gets lost in the shuffle now for the sake of a moment.



It’s all about context and how we got there though. While I can certainly understand your perspective, the buildup of how to defeat the beast, the blue print if you will, was being written even during the Eddie Kingston matches. During last nights match when Sammy was going for the neck you’ll see Miro selling the effects of it by not only signaling his neck itself was hurting but also during parts of the match he would start moving his hands around suggesting he was suffering numbness stemming from the neck damage. 

And how could this not help Sammy? He just beat an undefeated monster, and this during a night, when again, the biggest heel of company name drops him as one of the pillars of the company. The TNT belt while in the hands of Cody, and Darby was a workers belt, similar to how the WWF treated the IC championship back in the day. I suspect that similar to how Cody did it, he will take on all challengers and put out banger matches while continuing to establish his foot hole in the company.

As for Miro, I wrote this above, he’s the teflon Don. Elevating Sammy will not correlate to him dropping in status or threat. His character outgrew the belt, he’ll be fine. Whether he now pivots and goes for belt or he takes some time off to heal his neck to go after Sammy, time will tell. But he will be absolutely fine.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This neck stuff begs the question actually…

… how or will they try to build more of a story out of it? He obviously can’t just magically heal his neck more than it has, but it’s a thing you have to wonde. Will it be a situation where he changes his style, covers his neck/head more, etc or will he go through some ridiculous training regimen that strengthens his neck.

Or will they go the magic route and have his “God” deliver him a potion that makes his neck no longer a weakness (hopefully they don’t go this way).

Also I’m very curious to see how this changes his character. Does he get more aggressive towards opponents? Does he disown his god? Several interesting directions they can go.

Ultimately they should have Miro figured into having a World Title reign, and even if it’s not for a couple of years they should start letting him rack up some big wins and featuring him more than they did for the TNT Title run. He can take a loss here and there, but he should be taking guys out (in time, not necessarily right away) like Moxley, Jericho, Omega, etc. Not all of them exactly, but some on that level. Give him Punk and Bryan and have him beat one of them at some point in dominating fashion, he can lose the other feud. But the one he wins should be the later one and ideally should be a Lesnar/Cena SS 2014 situation.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I haven’t watched the match so can’t give a true review, but had Fuego come down and hit Miro over the head with a chair, and then Sammy hit the tornado DDT, GTH and 630 then it would’ve been fine, but without that initial foreign object, I just see it as a lot of people being able to beat Miro using a generic move and a standard formula.


That’s where Miro’s anger in ripping off the turnbuckle pads plays into the story. He nearly knocked himself out of a W vs Kingston at the PPV doing the same thing. The ref being slow to the count is the only thing that saved him. He did it again this time, Sammy moved, Miro hits his head on the exposed buckle, and Sammy takes advantage.

No, it wasn’t a chair shot, but it was an exposed buckle that we have precedence for beating Miro, even if the ref cost Kingston last time.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I’ll w


bdon said:


> That’s where Miro’s anger in ripping off the turnbuckle pads plays into the story. He nearly knocked himself out of a W vs Kingston at the PPV doing the same thing. The ref being slow to the count is the only thing that saved him. He did it again this time, Sammy moved, Miro hits his head on the exposed buckle, and Sammy takes advantage.
> 
> No, it wasn’t a chair shot, but it was an exposed buckle that we have precedence for beating Miro, even if the ref cost Kingston last time.


I’m watching the show now so will come back to you with a more accurate response as I was not aware of the turnbuckle being involved.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I’ll w
> 
> I’m watching the show now so will come back to you with a more accurate response as I was not aware of the turnbuckle being involved.


Well shit. I wish I hadn’t ruined it for you now, man. My apologies.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Well shit. I wish I hadn’t ruined it for you now, man. My apologies.


It’s fine mate, I’m one of those guys that reads spoilers before the shows 🙈


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Forum Dud said:


> In general I don't have an issue with smaller guys beating bigger guys. AJ Styles is somebody for example who more often than not choreographs his matches in a way that makes you believe he can beat people of a bigger size to him and has done so for 20 odd years.
> 
> Seeing Sammy Guevara hit a Spanish Fly out of nowhere on a guy Miros size, a top rope diamond cutter which looked like it would hurt him more than Miro and then a 630 to get a win after a feud that's based on Miro hurting his friend over the course of a couple of weeks is not it for me. I'd argue it hurts an undefeated beast like Miro far more than it does anything for Sammy Guevara, who realistically isn't going to use the title to catapult himself to the next level given the amount of talent and names ahead of him.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong for Miro's sake. It would suck for him if he gets lost in the shuffle now for the sake of a moment.


Maybe you need to be more aware of the stories and moves.

1. He hit Miro´s head on the exposed steel turnbuckle.
2. Miro´s neck area and specifically the DDT have been portrayed as his kryptonite, so that was move #2.
3. Sammy hit him with his first finishing move, the GTH.
4. Sammy hit him with his second finishing move, the 630.

I don´t know what else you want them to do to protect Miro?

I can´t wait for people having a meltdown, when Kip Sabian returns and mocks Miro for losing to Sammy. If they add a mixed tag with Penelope/Lana this place will be fun.


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

It was a good ending but I’d have liked to see his team come out and celebrate with him. I understand why the Dark Order came out but the Inner Circle should have came out. Miro I would like to see win the title back though in a couple month build up.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Like Sammy but really gutted Miro lost. No idea where Miro goes next and feud with who.

Also why the hell is trash like Fish coming in to face sammy now?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

omaroo said:


> Like Sammy but really gutted Miro lost. No idea where Miro goes next and feud with who.
> 
> Also why the hell is trash like Fish coming in to face sammy now?


i thought Bobby Fish was a pretty respected veteran? I guess not.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Sad Panda said:


> i thought Bobby Fish was a pretty respected veteran? I guess not.


I never cared for him in NXT or NJPW. 

Generic as they come and really a poor title defence for sammy.

Could do so much better.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’ve never seen this Bobby Fish guy go in the ring so hopefully he doesn’t make Sammy look bad.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

No no no no no no no no no. Miro has been one of the best parts of the show since being champ and should've held on to his win streak longer in a Goldberg type thing. I know people like the guy, but now we have yet another dime a dozen spot monkey in the limelight over something different in AEW which was a power wrestler monster heel in Miro. This was the wrong decision.

Hopefully Miro gets it back at Full Gear or earlier. Otherwise Sammy's keeping the belt warm for Adam Cole.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The TNT belt is the one AEW uses to get the crowds behind guys that have potential to move up the card. No one seems to hold it too long once they've gotten to a point where they can stand on their own without a prop. Miro's new character is well established and popular now so it feels right to give Sammy a run and see how far he can go with getting himself to the next level.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol this poll is closer than I thought it would be, Miro is loved out here


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm looking forward to some main event feuds for Miro. Main event scene needs another good heel.

I wonder how long he can keep the "God's favorite" schtick going though. It loses some of its appeal with him dropping the belt.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*I don't believe in "deserves it." That is utter BS. The guy who gets the belt, gets the belt because he makes business happen. He has name recognition, he draws ratings, he sells t-shirts, he sells toys, the fans want to play as him in the video game, etc.

This title change feels like there was a conversation backstage after the backlash against the All White Dynamite last week, and they chose Miro to sacrifice to the issue because they wouldn't sacrifice Baker or Omega. They weren't going to bring in Moose and have him answer an open challenge to Miro and become champion, even for a month. They checked that box while entirely avoiding the center of the criticism which was the lack of black main eventers. The show has Latino champions already (with no story or matches on Dynamite).*


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

ElTerrible said:


> Maybe you need to be more aware of the stories and moves.
> 
> 1. He hit Miro´s head on the exposed steel turnbuckle.
> 2. Miro´s neck area and specifically the DDT have been portrayed as his kryptonite, so that was move #2.
> ...


I'm aware of the story. It still doesn't change my opinion that its completely the wrong direction to head in. The exposed turnbuckle was a good start but I'm not a fan of the rest of it. Taking a DDT from a prune like Sammy Guevara should not cause him the same issues as taking a modified DDT from somebody synonymous with DDT's or somebody who had a bit of weight and muscle behind them.

i'm happy to let the title reign play out but my initial observation is that in Miro they had a great act with momentum that could have led to a title opportunity in the next 6-8 months regardless of how much they want to bloat the roster. Now they've halted that to tell a story about overcoming a weakness he has, which they could have told after a title opportunity anyway.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> *I don't believe in "deserves it." That is utter BS. The guy who gets the belt, gets the belt because he makes business happen. He has name recognition, he draws ratings, he sells t-shirts, he sells toys, the fans want to play as him in the video game, etc.
> 
> This title change feels like there was a conversation backstage after the backlash against the All White Dynamite last week, and they chose Miro to sacrifice to the issue because they wouldn't sacrifice Baker or Omega. They weren't going to bring in Moose and have him answer an open challenge to Miro and become champion, even for a month. They checked that box while entirely avoiding the center of the criticism which was the lack of black main eventers. The show has Latino champions already (with no story or matches on Dynamite).*


Despite the fact this was typed in bold it still makes zero sense try again my friend


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Happy for Sammy - that's how you use a domonant heel to put over a fresh babyface. Glad they're putting the shine on a young AEW original. 

Could the story leading to it have been better? Probably yes, but the moment they created outshone that for me. And there still was clear storyline around Fuego and Sammy's friendship as well as Miro's neck being a weakness.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Forum Dud said:


> I'm aware of the story. It still doesn't change my opinion that its completely the wrong direction to head in. The exposed turnbuckle was a good start but I'm not a fan of the rest of it. Taking a DDT from a prune like Sammy Guevara should not cause him the same issues as taking a modified DDT from somebody synonymous with DDT's or somebody who had a bit of weight and muscle behind them.
> 
> i'm happy to let the title reign play out but my initial observation is that in Miro they had a great act with momentum that could have led to a title opportunity in the next 6-8 months regardless of how much they want to bloat the roster. Now they've halted that to tell a story about overcoming a weakness he has, which they could have told after a title opportunity anyway.


I feel the same way. Had Miro lost to Mox, who is an ex-AEW champion, a main event star with credible singles victories, more experienced, a fully grown adult and his finisher (especially the elevated version) is Miro’s Achilles heel then it would’ve been more acceptable.

It’s just a stretch for me to believe that, even with an exposed turnbuckle involved (which is pretty weak on the list of AEW weapons), that Sammy could go over an unstoppable beast who should be a lot higher up the card.

I like Sammy and I imagine it was a feel good moment (I’ve not watched the match yet) but I think they should’ve protected Miro better if their plan is to push him into the main event.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> The TNT belt is the one AEW uses to get the crowds behind guys that have potential to move up the card. No one seems to hold it too long once they've gotten to a point where they can stand on their own without a prop. Miro's new character is well established and popular now so it feels right to give Sammy a run and see how far he can go with getting himself to the next level.


Exactly. When Darby dropped the title to Miro, it's not like they cooled off Darby. Darby is just as over if not more over without the title, and he went right into a good angle/match with Ethan Page, then feuded with Punk on his return.

So I think they'll keep Miro cookin. And Sammy is flat out going to have better matches than Miro defending that title. Miro's great for a big man, but he's always going to be limited given the opponents he works against. I think this should give Sammy some time to work on his promos in a prime spot. I think that's Sammy's one weakness is he's kinda bland/soft on the mic, so I think if he raises his level there he can be a real force going forward. I'm not sure who his next big challenger will be, but I'd like it to be someone like MJF. MJF/Sammy could have a hell of a feud. I think they are just doing MJF/Darby for the next PPV, MJF will go over and they'll give Darby some time off to recuperate his body and film Jackass. MJF can then go after the next young pillar in Sammy.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Exactly. When Darby dropped the title to Miro, it's not like they cooled off Darby. Darby is just as over if not more over without the title, and he went right into a good angle/match with Ethan Page, then feuded with Punk on his return.
> 
> So I think they'll keep Miro cookin. And Sammy is flat out going to have better matches than Miro defending that title. Miro's great for a big man, but he's always going to be limited given the opponents he works against. I think this should give Sammy some time to work on his promos in a prime spot. I think that's Sammy's one weakness is he's kinda bland/soft on the mic, so I think if he raises his level there he can be a real force going forward. I'm not sure who his next big challenger will be, but I'd like it to be someone like MJF. MJF/Sammy could have a hell of a feud. I think they are just doing MJF/Darby for the next PPV, MJF will go over and they'll give Darby some time off to recuperate his body and film Jackass. MJF can then go after the next young pillar in Sammy.


“MJF - The Pillar Killer”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> I agree with you that the story makes sense and was booked well with a consistent Achilles heel through 3 different feuds. I just don’t think that finish was a good idea if the idea is to push Miro up the card.
> 
> To me, instead of being an unstoppable beast, Miro is a guy who can be overcome by anybody equal to or above Sammy (which is a lot of people) by using a non-finisher (tornado DDT).
> 
> ...


i’ll add my 2c by saying ‘unstoppable beast’ is my least favourite type of wrestling character

Miro with his achilles heel is a 10x better story up and down the card

just IMO of course


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’ll add my 2c by saying ‘unstoppable beast’ is my least favourite type of wrestling character
> 
> Miro with his achilles heel is a 10x better story up and down the card
> 
> just IMO of course


It’s ok to have opinions mate, this forum would be pretty shit if we all thought the same.

I think he should be an unstoppable beast in a division that’s clearly beneath him (TNT title scene).

Then when he joins the main event scene he can just be a beast who can be overcome by a bigger/better/smarter wrestler.

That’s just my opinion though. It’ll iron itself out in the end, I just would’ve gone about it in a different way.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’ll add my 2c by saying ‘unstoppable beast’ is my least favourite type of wrestling character
> 
> Miro with his achilles heel is a 10x better story up and down the card
> 
> just IMO of course


Agreed. 

It gives him longevity as a character. 

If he was unstoppable and Sammy beats him, he loses his aura. Having a weakness not only gives him depth as a character but keeps him strong regardless.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I also want to see Miro in the main event scene, but that place it pretty crowded, too. Just with Omega, Page, Bryan and Punk you can cover the next two years. At that stage Jungle Boy, Darby Allin, MJF or Sammy Guevera might have taken their game to a whole other level and are ready for the rocket. Then you have guys like Miro himself, Malakai Black, Pac, Adam Cole, Moxley, Jericho, Cody or Christian. Maybe somebody comes completely out of left field like Ethan Page, Ricky Starks, Rey Fenix, Dante Martin, Max Caster or the people´s lip Hobbs. Not to mention all the rumoured additions like Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens...

Long story short. If you want Miro in the world title picture, he´s going to become the eater of pins.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

ElTerrible said:


> I also want to see Miro in the main event scene, but that place it pretty crowded, too. Just with Omega, Page, Bryan and Punk you can cover the next two years. At that stage Jungle Boy, Darby Allin, MJF or Sammy Guevera might have taken their game to a whole other level and are ready for the rocket. Then you have guys like Miro himself, Malakai Black, Pac, Adam Cole, Moxley, Jericho, Cody or Christian. Maybe somebody comes completely out of left field like Ethan Page, Ricky Starks, Rey Fenix, Dante Martin, Max Caster or the people´s lip Hobbs. Not to mention all the rumoured additions like Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens...
> 
> Long story short. If you want Miro in the world title picture, he´s going to become the eater of pins.



you think anyone besides his wife that he cant stop simping about ever thought of him as more than a jobber to the stars type at his peak?
you break in with the fuck america ivan drago gimmick, you dont have too far you can go after jobbing to cena. aew couldve squeezed some more out of him imo, but if they wanted to give the rub to sammy....they gave the rub to sammy.

fucking lol when he debuted with the mickey mouse shirt as kip sabian's best man.

sorry rusev. you were never gonna be the guy. hope you can bang your wife like you say you can in your cringe promos.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TonySirico said:


> sorry rusev. you were never gonna be the guy. hope you can bang your wife like you say you can in your cringe promos.


He’s got a year or so’s worth of looking like a cuck to atone for, let him be…lol


----------

